# Formal Notice of your Impending Divorce



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*How were you served, or for that matter, how did you notify your spouse of the filing of an impending divorce action?*

*Please feel free to elaborate!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Served by! Copy of the Court Filing left with sons by STBXW late one evening while I was fastly asleep. She hid it in my travel bag that was sitting out near the laundry area.*


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

We reached the decision together. Then we filled out the paperwork together.


----------

